# 100 uses for goat milk



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Let's see if we can come up with 100 uses for goat milk and post them here, the name and recipe. 
I'll start.
*Caramel sauce:*
Yield: about 1½ cups
*Ingredients*


2 quarts goat milk
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract (or 1 vanilla bean, split open)
Large pinch of coarse salt
¾ teaspoon baking soda dissolved in 1 tablespoon of water
1 cinnamon stick (optional)
*Instructions*

Combine the milk, sugar, vanilla extract or bean, and cinnamon stick (if using) in a sturdy, heavy-bottomed sauce pan (important!). Heat over medium-high heat until the milk is just simmering.
Remove from heat and stir in the combined baking powder and water - watch out, it will foam up quite a bit. When the foaming has subsided, return the pan to heat. As soon as bubbles appear, turn the heat down so that the mixture is at a brisk simmer, not a boil.
Cook, stirring every 5 minutes or so to prevent burning, until the mixture has become a pale gold-brown. This should take about an hour.
At this point, you will need to pay close attention and stir more frequently as the milk thickens. When drizzled on a cold plate, it should be about the thickness of a medium caramel sauce. If it gets too thick, you can thin it with a little water. When it turns a dark caramel color, it is ready. If you'd like a richer, butterscotch flavor, you can continue until it is dark brown.
Remove from heat and let cool. Take out the cinnamon stick (if using) and vanilla bean. You can strain it if you want a fine texture. Cover and refrigerate until serving.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Sounds good.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Especially if you *LOVE *caramel sauce!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

EggNog

4 eggs seperated
1/3 c. sugar +1 tbsp
1 cup heavy cream (I use goat)
2 cups Milk (I use GOAT)
1 tsp nutmeg 
1 tsp vanilla

Separate eggs putting the yolk in the mixer and saving the white. Slowly add 1/3 cup white sugar mix until sugar has dissolved. Add in the cream, milk and nutmeg- mix until smooth. Pour into something else and set aside. Wash and dry the mixer bowl, add egg whites and beat to soft peaks, add the 1 tbsp sugar. When it is mixed in slowly fold the milk mix back into the egg whites. Can add burbon or rum if desired. I really like it with some coffee liquor. 
So much better than the stuff you buy in the store, and if you use fresh free range eggs there is such a tiny risk from the raw eggs that I even let the kids drink it (without the booze of course)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Another use for goat milk.... use it to drink....
Milk the goat, filter it, drink it raw or pasteurized, warm it up or chill it  :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Another use for goat milk.... use it to drink....
> Milk the goat, filter it, drink it raw or pasteurized, warm it up or chill it  :lol:


 I do a lot of that too Emma, But I can't drink it warm it tastes nasty!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like it best right as I get into the house from milking... Cool but not really cold. That's the best!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Fresh cheese! Start with 2 quarts of milk in a double boiler. Heat to 150*F. Stir it frequently to keep it from heating unevenly and forming a "skin". When it comes up to temperature, add the juice of two lemons. Stir, and remove from heat. In no time at all, you will see the milk separate into curds and whey. I love seeing this happen-- it's like kitchen magic! Let it set, off the heat, for 15 minutes or so. Put a couple of layers of cheesecloth, or plyban (it's easier to clean) in a collander, and ladle the curds and whey into it. Be sure to set a bowl underneath to catch the whey, 'cause you'll need that for more goodies later. When most of the whey is out, tie the corners of the cheesecloth together, and hang it over the sink to finish dripping. This cheese is similar to cream cheese, and has a light lemony taste that is divine. 

Now, don't waste all that wonderful whey! Set it back into the double boiler. You can add another quart or so of milk at this time to increase your yield for the second cheese-- a simple ricotta. This time, bring the milk up as close as you can to 208*F. That's what the original recipe called for, but I never seem to be able to get it this hot. Putting a lid on it helps somewhat. The hotter the milk is, the more cheese you will get from it, and the drier and crumblier it will be. When the milk is hot, add 1/4 cup of vinegar, stir, and let it sit just like you did in the first recipe. Strain it out through the cheesecloth, again catching what's left of the whey. 

You can use the whey to replace the liquid in any bread recipe. And you can use the ricotta alone, or both cheeses if you wish, to make an amazing baked spaghetti.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> I like it best right as I get into the house from milking... Cool but not really cold. That's the best!


 I like it straight from the goat!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can use the whey from cheesemaking in almost anything that calls for liquid. This is the liquid form of that expensive protein powder! Cook your veggies in it, replace some of the water for juice with it, smoothies. ..at home I have a recipe for whey bread that is super easy and the flavor is phenomenal. ..either google Grandmother Bread or I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Fudge. Ice Cream. 
I made these with our goat milk. Which, by the way, is not the best tasting milk! They are on brush, so it tastes like what they eat  
*
Goat Milk Ice Cream*
-2 c Goat Milk
-2 tsp Vanilla
-3 egg yolks
-1/3 c sugar

Heat Goat Milk and Vanilla on stove top until almost boiling. 
Beat egg yolks and sugar until sugar is dissolved.
Add the egg/sugar mix to the almost boiling milk/vanilla mix.
Stir well until no sugar crystals remain.
Cool in fridge for 20-30 min. (Until pleasant to touch  )
Put in ice cream maker and follow instructions. 
Enjoy!

*Chocolate Goat Milk Fudge*
-3 c Sugar
-1 1/2 c Goat Milk
-1/2 Butter
-1 tsp Vanilla
-2/3 c Cocoa

Place sugar & cocoa powder in a large pan. Mix well.
Add milk. Bring to a boil.
Boil gently until mix reaches soft ball stage. In plain English, that means it gets thick and 'fudgy' looking.
Stir in vanilla and butter.
Add peanuts or chocolate chips, if wanted.
Beat by hand until REALLY thick and shiny looking. 
Pour in to a 8x8 pan.

I once made a Maple Syrup Ice Cream and A Maple Syrup Fudge, and added chunks of the fudge to the Ice Cream. That was amazing! It still is my favorite ice cream...

Soap is also a common use of goat milk....so is feeding it to bottle baby/orphaned animals


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

We have a total of:
*7* uses for goat milk.

93 to go!


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

We always chill all milk first. Then when time permits, I use a large SS double boiler and heat two gallons to 100&bull; f. Ladle into cream separator and let the magic begin. I usually get a little over a quart of very heavy cream which I pour into a 1/2 gallon glass jar and re-chill. 

Make Sweet Goat Cream Butter
Until I can find a reasonably priced churn, I've been shaking in the 1/2 gal jar. Between 30-45 min I have a pound or more of the sweetest, best tasting butter, plus the "buttermilk" left over is not what you buy in the store, it is still sweet, and can be used in coffee like half and half. 

Root beer floats
Using your fav root beer, ladle a couple/three Tbs of goat cream on top and gently stir. Delish. 

Make fresh whipped cream for jello, pies, etc. 

Oh, and before I forget...... After running it thru the cream separator, I make skim milk ricotta using the vinegar method mentioned above in a previous post. I've still got over a gallon and a half of skim milk left and I use a full cup of vinegar for that.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I give the whey to my cats when I have extra!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

I like drinking straight from the udder!! Margaret's goat Oreo has milk that tastes great straight from the udder.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great recipes !!! Will have to try them sometime when I have a goat in milk


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think we have 10. 90 to go!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We have 
Caramel sauce
Egg nog
Drinking
Cheese 
Whey
Fudge
Ice cream
Cream
Butter
Root beer floats
We need 90 more.
Anybody?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Kefir!! I don't see that on the list.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Soap
Lotion
Lip balm
Quiche
Soup
Pudding
Cream pie
Chicken feed 
Pig feed
Bucket calves
Bread (from the whey from cheesemaking)
Hot chocolate
Coffee creamer/lattes


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yogurt
Smoothies
Sour cream


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

27!


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Juustoleipa (hoo-stah-lee-pah)

Baked goat cheese.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Deep fried goat cheese. ( no breading!)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

30!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I skim off the cream and freeze until I have enough.

last night, 1 quart of cream, and made butter into that (stop there I desired). but decided to take it one step further and clarified it (i.e. goats milk ghee). 

whipped cream on desserts (esp on a molten heart chocolate lava cake...omg so good)

i'll be using the leftover buttermilk in soap


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lets get 5 different soap recipes.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

here's one:

*Cold Process Goat Milk Soap

*Makes 4 lbs. Weigh all ingredients, 
following basic cold process method.
16 oz. goat milk (frozen/slushy)
6.5 oz. lye (sodium hydroxide)
8 oz. palm oil
17 oz. coconut 76° oil
17 oz. olive oil
1 oz grapefruit seed extract
2-3 ozs. essential oil

Goats milk soap has a creamy smooth texture and is very nourishing for your skin.
*NOTE: You can also use half goat milk and half distilled water. * 
 Prepare your oils by weighing them and melting them to a temperature of 100-125° and set aside. Remove your pre-frozen goats milk from the freezer and let thaw for a few minutes to soften. As soon as the can be broken apart, weigh out 16 ozs in small chunks and add to your plastic container. Then weigh out the lye. A little at a time, start adding the lye to the frozen slushy - stirring and adding a little bit more until all the frozen milk is dissolved. The goat milk mixture will look creamy, not orange or curdled. Don't be concerned about the temperature of the lye mixture just get the oils temperature to around 100°. Using a stick blender, start adding the /lye to your oils, mix well and continue through to trace. Add grapefruit seed extract as a preservative and any scent or additives you like. Ginger Essential Oil makes a wonderful "Zen" scent. Pour into your mold, cover with a lid (or not) and let set wrapped in blankets for 18-20 hrs. Remove from mold, cut and
cure soap for 4 weeks.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Funny one!! If you have a ton of extra milk, dump it on an easily angered sibling's head!! I have not tried this cause I never have enough milk!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cheddar Cheese instructions and recipe

16 quarts whole milk unpasteurized 
½ teaspoon mesophilic culture
1/8 Teaspoon Annatto, optional
¾ Teaspoon calcium chloride
¾ Teaspoon liquid rennet
2 ½ tablespoon pickling or kosher salt
Cheese wax

1. Sterilize all equipment. In a large stainless-steel pot set in a hot water bath over medium heat, warm milk to 88*F, stirring gently. Turn off heat.

2. Sprinkle culture over surface of milk and let stand for about 5 minutes to rehydrate. Using skimmer and an up-and-down motion (I stir gently just barely making ripples), gently draw culture down into milk without breaking the surface. Cover and let ripen for 40 minutes, maintaining the temperature at 88*F.

3. Dilute Annatto, if using in ¼ cup cool water and add to milk using the same motion you stirred the culture with. Let stand for 15 minutes.

4. Dilute calcium chloride in ¼ cup cool water. Add to milk using your same motion.

5. Dilute liquid rennet in ¼ cup cool water. Add to milk using the motion used for culture stir until well blended. Cover pot and let set for 30 minutes maintaining the temperature at 88*F.

6. Check for a clean break (put a long knife into the mass and gently pull if it breaks clean your good to go if it is still runny let it set some more). Using your long knife and a skimmer cut curd into ½ inch cubes (don't worry if their not exact it won't really matter). Let set for 5 minutes to firm up the cubes.

7. Return heat to low and slowly warm curds to 102* stirring gently and continuously, adjusting the heat as necessary to make sure it takes 45 minutes to warm. Do not heat too quickly. The curds will shrink to about the size of peas or beans.

8. Remove pan from heat, cover and let hold for 30 to 40 minutes, maintaining the 102* temperature.

9. Drain whey and curds through a cloth-lined colander. (Reserving the whey for ricotta if you wish.)

10. Immediately return curds to the pot and place in a warm water bath to maintain temperature. Cover pot and let stand for 10 minutes. The curds will knit into a solid spongy mass. After 10 minutes turn the mass onto it's side continue doing this until all sides have been pressed. This is the “cheddaring” process, which continues the acidification of the curd and develops the unique texture of cheddar cheese.

11. Remove block of cheese curds from the pot and cut into 2 X ½ inch strips (I don't worry about cutting the curds at this point I just tear them into approximately ½ inch pieces). Place in a bowl and toss with salt.

12. Pack curds down into prepared mold (mold lined with cheese cloth), pressing down firmly as you fill. Pull cloth neatly around curds and fold excess snugly over the top, with as few wrinkles as possible. Put the lid on the mold.

13. Place mold on cheese press. Press at medium pressure for 1 hour. Remove cheese and re-dress (remove and re-wrap cheese cloth removing even more wrinkles). Continue pressing at high pressure for 12 hours or overnight.

14. Remove cheese from press and unwrap. Dry on a cheese mat placed on a rack at room temperature for 1 to 2 days. (I put mine on a plate and turn over every 12 hours for 2 days) turning once or twice, or until fairly dry to the touch.

15. Coat cheese with 2 to 3 layers of cheese wax. Ripen at 50*F for 3 months for mild cheddar, longer for sharper aged cheese. Cheddar can be aged for years to make a really sharp old cheese.


To make the cheese I posted I just divided the batch in half and made two batches one with anatto and one without crumbled them together before salting salted and pressed.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Garden fertilizer
Hair cream rinse
Bechamel sauces
Cat and dog treat
Feeding orphaned babies
Facial cleanser (yep, washing your face with straight milk will whiten your skin and remove blemishes!)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Brousse

1 quart water
1/4 cup vinegar
3/4 cup water

1. Sterilize your equipment
2. bring your milk up to just about boiling (190* F)
3. add your vinegar and water.
4. Drain into a cloth lined colander until you get the firmness you want
(I use a reusable filter basket for coffee).
5. My cheese book wants you to use this cheese within 24 hours but we have found it gets better if you eat it slowly over the next few days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Chocolate Syrup (Though I've never tried it....)

1 1/2 cups water
1 1/2 cups white sugar
1 cup cocoa powder
1 dash salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Combine the water, sugar, cocoa powder, and salt together in a saucepan over low heat; whisk constantly until the mixture thickens and begins to simmer. Remove from heat and stir the vanilla into the sauce. Serve warm or cover and refrigerate until serving.

Sounds really, really good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

41!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Goatmilk lattes are my #1 use for my goatmilk. I have Delonghi espresso machines at home and in the office - and yes, I bring goat milk to work for this purpose. I usually use caramel or honey as a sweetener, froth the milk, add espresso and voila!! Best latte EVER (and I'm in the Seattle area - I know my lattes :grin! I have several co-workers that drool over it and a few that will even let me make them one on occasion.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Custard. I love it and make it all the time. Sometimes I make a custard/rice pudding. I have goats and I have chickens, custard just naturally goes with both.

Yogurt
Kefir
cottage cheese
soap
lotion
plant fertilizer
hair pre-rinse
Milk shake
Frappe


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> hair pre-rinse


You put milk in your hair?!


----------

